# مسألة حول التشيلر....للمهندسين جميعا ارجو المشاركة...



## eehaboo (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم..الهدف من طرح هذه المسألة هو مناقشة مدى معرفة الزملاء اللمهندسين بنظام تشيلر وتفاديا لأي التباس قد يوجد فأرجو من الجميع المشاركة:

لدي مبنى مصنعي يتطلب بالحساب 200 طن تبريد ويطلب تبريده بالتشيلر والمطلوب:
1- هل تركيب شيلر واحد باستطاعة 200 طن افضل ام اثنين باستطاعة 100 طن.
2-هل يلزم وضع شيلر في وضع الاحتياط لكلا الحالتين السابقتين
3 - هل تكفي مضخة واحدة عاملة واخرى احتياط على مجمع الدفع وكيف يتم حساب بارمترات هذه المضخة وخزان تمددها.
4- ماهي المعالجة الكيميائية التي تستخدم في هذا النظام. ماهو هدفها .اين تركب وكيف تحسب.
5 - كيف يتم حساب اقطار الفانكويلاات البايبات الداخلة الى المبنى وهل يجب ان يكون مجموع استطاعات الفانكويلات مساويا لاستطاعة الشيلر العامل.
6- كيف تقترح توزيع الفانكويلات على المبنى علما ان ابعاده 52*24 وارتفاعه 13 .
7- هل يركب صمام تنفيس الهواء على راجع الفانكويل ام الذاهب ولماذا...​


----------



## goor20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما فيه الخير و نرجو الاجابة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

والله رأيى تركيب عدد 3 تشيللر قدرة الوحدة 100 طن تبريد على أساس يكون 2 بالخدمة وواحدة إحتياطية لأى ظروف أو أعطال مفاجئة حتى لا يتأثر العمل بالمصنع ويقل الإنتاج .
ويجب تركيب عدد 2 طلمبة رفع المياه المثلجة للأحمال على ألا يعملا مع بعضهما وتكون إحداهما إحتياطية للأخرى . 
أما باقى أسئلتك يطول شرحها لأنه لابد من دراسة تصميمية شاملة للموضوع من حساب أحمال وظروف المكان وتركيب الفان كويل المناسب لكل دور وتحديد قدرة طلمبات الرفع وهل التشليرات تكثيف مياه عن طريق برج تبريد أو تكثيف هواء ....إلخ


----------



## Atatri (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1-يجب وضع تشلير أخر في وضع الاحتياط في كلا الحالتين.
2-وضع مضخة لكل تشيلر و مضخة احطياطية.أما بالنسبة لحساب الـHead (حمل الملف المرفق) و عندما تريد بدء الحسابات اختار أطول مسار للمواسير مع مراعاة وجود المحابس و الصمامات و الكيعان (Fittings).
3-المعالجة الكيميائية عبارة عن سائل كيميائي يوضع في خزان منفصل عليه مضخة سحب صغيرة تشبك على الـheader تبع المضخة.و فائدتها المحافظة على نظافة مواسير المياه المثلجة من الصداء(من الداخل) وعدم تكون الشوائب.
4-يتم حساب أقطار مواسير الـFCU's باستخدام برنامج الـ Pipe Sizer (حمل المرفق). 
5-أما بالنسبة لتوزيع الـFCU's ياريت لو تقوم بزويدنا بالمخطط.
6-صمام التنفيس يركب على خط التغذية لأحتمال وجدود هواء في خط التغذية و كذلك يركب على الـ header تبع المضخة.
7-يجب أن تكون استطاعة التشيلر نفس اسطاعة الـFCU's بس لما حتشتريه اللي رح يعملك الـselection تبع التشيلر رح يختارلك تشيلر أكبر بقليل من الاستطاعة المحسوبة.


أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت.


----------



## eehaboo (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمشاركين لكن اخ عطورة اختلف معك في موضوع طلمبات التشيلر وكذلك في صمام التنفيس وبانتظار المزيد من الاراء


----------



## eehaboo (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*وهذا ملف توضيحي*

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## سيدحسن1 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
اولا حتي نستطيع الاجابة يجب تحديد النظام 
فسوف نفترض انه air cooled chilled water
Closed cycle
compressor screw
-1 هل تركيب شيلر واحد باستطاعة 200 طن افضل ام اثنين باستطاعة 100 طن؟
من الاحسن تركيب عددر 2 تشلير سعة كل واحدة 100طن احسن لانه في حالة الصيانة او الاعطال لااضطر الي غلق النظام بالكامل بالاضافة الي عملية التعامل في التركيبات هتكون اسهل من اقطار للمواسير ومحابس سوف تقل.
-2هل يلزم وضع شيلر في وضع الاحتياط لكلا الحالتين السابقتين؟
لايلزم وضع تشلير احتياط الا اذا كانت طبيعية المكان تقتدي ذلك وانه هناك منتجات يجب المحافظة عليها وايضا المحافظة علي جو مناسبة دائما للمحافظة علي اداء العاملين .
وايضا حسب رغبة المالك لان هذه الوحدة الاحتياطية سوف ترفع من التكلفة الابتدائية للنظام.
- هل تكفي مضخة واحدة عاملة واخرى احتياط على مجمع الدفع وكيف يتم حساب بارمترات هذه المضخة وخزان تمددها؟
نفس المبدا هو عندما يكون لدي اكثر من طلمبة احسن حتي لايحدث توقف لل system
القاعدة عندهم ان عدد الطلمبات =عدد التشلير+واحد (وهي الطلمبة الاحتياطية). 
وكيف يتم حساب بارمترات هذه المضخة؟
يتم تحديد الطلمبات عن طريق 2 بارمتر
1-G.P.M
2-HEAD
يلاحظ ان السعة التبريدية الكلية هي 200طن تبريد
ومن المعروف ان 1طن =G.P.M2.4(علي فكرة يكافي وليس يساوي ) في حالة ان 54-44 =دلتا T=10
وبالتالي 200طن= 480 g.p.m علي 2=240gpm
اذن نحن نحتاج 3 طلمبات كل واحدة 240gpm تمام.
لحساب ال head
نبدا اولا نحسب pressure drop من اول التشليرو حتي most remote f.cu ابعد وحدة ملف ومروحة المفروض الماء يوصل لها.
Pressure loss=friction loss in straight pipe+fitting +cooling coil pressure drop+chiller cpil drop 
وبعد ذلك نحصل علي ال head.
-4 ماهي المعالجة الكيميائية التي تستخدم في هذا النظام. ماهو هدفها .اين تركب وكيف تحسب.؟
هي عبارة عن مواد كيمائية لشبكة بغرض امرين 
اولا عملية غسيل للشبكة(flushing)
ثانيا :منع حدوث تأكل(corrosion) 
سوف ارفع ملف به الخطوات المطلوبة والوقت المطلوب لهذة العملية.
بالنسبة للنظام الذي حددناه من قبل وهو closed cycle يتم تركيب جهاز يسمي (put feeder) عند سحب وطرد الطلمبة وتحديد المكان مهم جدا حتي نطمئن ان الماء المياة المعالجة وصل الي النظام كلة.
مهم جدا ان الذي يقوم بذلك شركة متخصصة.


- كيف يتم حساب اقطار الفانكويلاات البايبات الداخلة الى المبنى وهل يجب ان يكون مجموع استطاعات الفانكويلات مساويا لاستطاعة الشيلر العامل.
6- كيف تقترح توزيع الفانكويلات على المبنى علما ان ابعاده 52*24 وارتفاعه 13 .
يتم تقسيم المصنع الي قطاعات ويتم توزيع وحدات الملف والمروحة وبناء علي تحديد سعة وحدة الملف والمروحة نقدر نحسب القطر المطلوب. والاحسن يكون التوزيع علي الرسم لان الكلام لايكون دقيق.

- هل يركب صمام تنفيس الهواء على راجع الفانكويل ام الذاهب ولماذا.?.. 
يتم تركيب صمام air vent في في الخطوط العالية وعند السحب headerالطلمبات ولان الضغط بيقل ولتوضيح الموضوع عندما مثلا نريد كبس الشبكة يتم الكبس من تحت الي فوق ووضع صمام التنفيس فوق وبالتالي يسهل طرد الهواء وليس العاكس . 
هذا والله اعلم والله المستعان


----------



## eehaboo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا سيد حسن لكن هناك كروكي في المشاركة اعلاه باسم شيلر ستساعدك في تخيل الموضوع شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## engmagid (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
Try this drawing and read carefully system description and control sequence


----------



## سيدحسن1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد فرش للمصنع فهذا يساعد كثير في توزيع جيد للمعدات


----------



## سيدحسن1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا ملف في شرح خطوات معالجة المياة



مشاهدة المرفق water treatment.doc


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جنا مثال دليلا لكل الزملاءزاكم الله خيرا زميلنا الكريم مهندس حسن و اسمح لي ان أضيف او ان اتناول الموضوع مع مع بعض الترتيب ليكون مثالا دليلا و ايضا خاضع للمناقشة فلا يوجد شئ 100 % او مطلق و للجميع الحق في المناقشة و التعديل و لنا حق الرد 
واشكر موصول للزميل المعطاء مهندس ايهاب لطرحه المسألة 
ولنا لقاء هنا ان شاء الله فلم تعد لدي مشكلة في النت الذي عانيت من تقطعه حوالي الشهر و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## eehaboo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم وننتظر المزيد من الاراء والمشاركات شكرا لك بالخصوص مميزنا صبري


----------



## سيدحسن1 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياستاذنا الكبير أفضل ضيف (ذلك ما كنا نبغي)
فأن المناقشة تاتي بثمار طيبة ان شاء الله
وبعدين حضرتكم تعقب كما توريد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

والله تهت في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟هل المضخة تركب على الراجع ام الدفع للتشيلر؟؟؟


----------



## eehaboo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بقي ان اقول لكم يا ارتفاع البايب من الارض لسقف المصنع 12 متر ثم تمتد الشبكة في فرعين متساويين طول كل منهما 50 متر في السقف كل فرع موزع لعشر ماكينات استطاعة الواحدة عشرة طن فكيف نحدد قدرة المضخة اي مواصفاتها كاملة....؟؟؟؟


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بقي ان اقول لكم يا ارتفاع البايب من الارض لسقف المصنع 12 متر ثم تمتد الشبكة في فرعين متساويين طول كل منهما 50 متر في السقف كل فرع موزع لعشر ماكينات استطاعة الواحدة عشرة طن فكيف نحدد قدرة المضخة اي مواصفاتها كاملة
عدد ٢ شيلر قطر انابيب التغذيه ٣ بوصه 
وحدتين الشلرتحتوي علي اربع انابيب ٢ تغذيه و٢ راجع
هناخد كل انبوبين الي كوليكتور ٥ بوصه هيبقي عندنا كوليكتور تغذيه وكوليكتور راجع هيخرج من كل كوليكتور انابيب ٢ونصف بوصه لكل خط بمجرد تغذيه جهازين كويل هننزل بالحجم الي ٢ بوصه ثم ١ونصف ثم ١وربع ثم واحد بوصه لتغذيه الجهاز ٩ ثم ٣اربع للاخير وهتستخدم مضخه ٣ بوصه لكل كوليكتور وياريت مضخه بروحين لو اتحرق موتور التاني شغال وقدره الموتور حسب حجم الانابيب تحت ضغط ٢ بار محبس ومانجيتو يمنع ارتداد الماء اسفل واعلي كل مضخه بلجادور لتصريف الهواء عند الشيلر وفي اعلي نقطه لكل خط وكل كويل ومفتاح ٣فياز لكل كويل
اسف علي طريقتي السيئه وعلي استعداد لاي استفسار


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل تركيب شيلر واحد باستطاعة 200 طن افضل ام اثنين باستطاعة 100 طن
اثنين باستطاعة 100 طن
هل يلزم وضع شيلر في وضع الاحتياط لكلا الحالتين السابقتين
لا يلزم وضع شيلر في وضع الاحتياط 
هل تكفي مضخة واحدة عاملة واخرى احتياط على مجمع الدفع وكيف يتم حساب بارمترات هذه المضخة وخزان تمددها.
لاتكفي تحتاج ٢ مضخه كل واحده تحتوي علي ٢ موتور تحت ضغط ٢ بار
ماهي المعالجة الكيميائية التي تستخدم في هذا النظام. ماهو هدفها .اين تركب وكيف تحسب
انبوب ماغنسيوم يركب في الكوليكتور
كيف يتم حساب اقطار الفانكويلاات البايبات الداخلة الى المبنى وهل يجب ان يكون مجموع استطاعات الفانكويلات مساويا لاستطاعة الشيلر العامل
الاجابه في المشاركه الاولي
كيف تقترح توزيع الفانكويلات على المبنى علما ان ابعاده 52*24 وارتفاعه 13 .
٥ متر
هل يركب صمام تنفيس الهواء على راجع الفانكويل ام الذاهب ولماذا
يركب صمام تنفيس الهواء في اعلي نقطه في خط الراجع واعلي نقطه في خط التغذيه لماذا
لان الهواء يتركز في هذه النقطتين ولا يسمح بتدوير الماء مع احتواء كل كويل علي صمام
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
[FONT=&quot]أولا المعلومة المتاحة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: 200 طن تبريد هو العطاء التبريدي المطلوب تحقيقه, هذه المعلومة تكمن قيمتها في أنها تتيح لنا حساب معدل تدفق الماء المطلوب لحمل العطاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التبريدي ومنه نحدد قطر الماسورة الرئيسية اللازمة لنقل الماء المثلج
1 – معدل تدفق الماء المطلوب بإفتراض أن فرق درجات الحرارة بين الماء القادم للتشيلر والخارج منه هو 10 درجات فهرنهايت يساوي حاصل ضرب 2.4 جالون/دقيقة/طن تبريدي [/FONT]x[FONT=&quot] العطاء التبريدي (200 طن تبريدي) = 480 جا/د
بإضافة 10 % (مبدئيا) وهي كمية الماء المفترض ثبات تواجدها في مسارات الماء يكون المطلوب التعامل مع 530 جا/د
2 – قطر الماسورة الناقلة للماء بإفتراض سرعة تدفق قدرها [/FONT]7 f/s
D=[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT] = 5.57” [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 – الخطوة الثالثة : تقسيم المكان إلي مناطق وكل منطقة تخدمها وحدة مناسبة. ولتكن 10 طن.تبريدي
بمعني أن كل وحدة تحتاج ل [/FONT]24 GPM[FONT=&quot] وبالتالي فإن قطر الماسورة المغذية للوحدة يكون [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 – الخطوة الرابعة تحديد ملحقات كل وحدة من المحابس فكل وحدة تحتاج عدد صمام بوابة, صمام تخطي, صمام فصل هواء, صمام ثلاثي بمحرك, مصفاة, صمام ضبط متعدد الأغراض, محبس تصفية مياه, وصلة مانعة للتكهرب بالأضافة إلي وصلة تخلص من المياه المتكاثفة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 – الخطوة الخامسة : تحديد التدرج في الماسورة الرئيسية فقط كل قسم سيكون مرتبط إما بمعدل التدفق الماء فيها أو بأن قطر الماسورة المغذي لمجموعة تفريعات : [/FONT]D1, D2, …….., Dn
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وعلي هذه الماسورة [/FONT]D [FONT=&quot] تحدد عدد التيهات وقياساتها وإن وجدت محابس أو كيعان لأنها ستدخل في حساب المقاومة الإحتكاكية لمسار الماء وبالتالي في تحديد سمت المضخة. حدد أيضا مجموعة المحابس الترسية تركيبها مع المضخة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7 – الخطوة السابعة : حدد سمت المضخة ولاحظ أن الضغط الناتج عن قائم التغذية والراجع ىالرأسيان لا يحتسبان لآن أحدهما يلغي الأخر ( التغذية موجب والراجع سالب يروحوا قبل بعض )[/FONT]


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]8 - يتم اختيار عدد اثنين تشللر كل منهما ذو عطاء تبريدي 100 ط ت و تتوقف الحاجة اليثالث احتياطي على مدي أهمية المكان و دخول عملية التكييف في احد مراحل الانتاج مثل انتاج حبيبات البولي ايثيلين و ما شابه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 9- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تستخدم مضختان مع ثالثة احتياطية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 10 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماسورة تجميع امداد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] supply header [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و ماسورة تجميع راجع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] return header pipe [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذه المنظومة منظومة مغلقة و بالتالي يتم تركيب وعاء تغذية مواد المعالجة الكيماوية متواز مع مجمع الامداد و الراجع و هو عبارة عن وعاء من الصلب يملأ بالمادة المراد اضافتها للمياه المثلجة و ربما مرة واحدة اذا لم يحدث تسرب او اعمال صيانة جسيمة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب خزان تعويض مع مجمع الماء الراجع و يكون بسعة حجمية تساوي تقريبا 10 % من حجم الماء المتداول في المنظومة او يتم حسابه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 12 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب فاصل هواء ذاتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] automatic air vent [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العمل عند أعلا نقط في منظومة مواسير نقل المياه و يفضل عند الكيعان فهي تمثل المكان المفضل لتجمع الجيوب الهوائية و البعض يفضل تركيب وعاء فاصل للهواء ضمن المنظومة ، وهو مكلف ثمنا بالضافة لتكلفة ملحقاته [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 12 +1 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ملحقات وحدات تداول الهواء : و هي صمام مدار كهربيا يعمل على ضبط معدل تدفق الماء الي ملف التبريد طبقا لتوجيهات الثرموستات (الحاكم الحراري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و هو اما ثلاثي أو ثنائي المسار ، صمام توازن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] balance valve [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]او متعدد الضبط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] double regulating valve or circuit setter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 14 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يضاف صمامان بوابة و صمام تصريف مياه ناتج اعمال الصيانة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 15 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب مصفاة على خط امداد الوحدة بالماء المثلج بينما يتم تركيب الصمام المدار كهربيا على خط الراجع من الوحدة مع اضافة وصلة تخطي اذا كان ثلاثي المسار[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 16 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم اختبار المواسير كل مرحلة تركيبات ضد التسرب تحت تأثير ضغط قيمته لا تقل عن 10 بار [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 17 - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم عزل البايبات و المحابس حراريا و الأجزاء المعرضة للشمس يتم تغليفها بشرائح المنيوم سمك 0.6 مم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي اسئلة أو اضافات انا تحت أمركم [/FONT]
​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أتقدم بوافر الشكر لكل من المهندسان eehaboo و سيد حسن على ما قدماه وفى انتظار المزيد والسلام عليكم


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس صبرى


----------



## metho (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الموضوع جميل ومع احترامي الى كل زملائي المهندسين لكن ارى ان السيد حسن هو الجواب الامثل للاسئلة


----------



## حسام محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز 
نحن هون بسورية - بالشركة اللي انا بشتغل فيا - منركب تشيلرين استطاعة كل واحد 2/3 ( ثلثي الاستطاعة المطلوبة ) مشان موضوع الاعطال او الصيانة . ومشان الكلفة ... صحي في كلفة اكبر بس انت كمان بتكون أمنت استطاعة مقبولة في حال تعطل احد التشلرات او قمت بالصيانة 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## eehaboo (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء المشاركين لكن اود من المهندس صبري سعيد ان يوضح لنا هل هناك ضرورة لوجود خزانين احدهما يملأ من المضخات والثاني من خط تغذية اخر اي خزان تعويض وخزان تمدد ان صح التعبير ثانيا ارجو منك اخ صبري توضيح الصور فهي لم تظهر في مشاركتك الاولى وشكرا لك وسؤال اخر على مسافة 55 متر كم يجب ان يكون سلوب البايبابات على الطول المتري وهل سلوب الراجع والذاهب متعاكسان بالميل؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز مهندس ايهاب 
خزان التمدد هو خزان التعويض و بالتالي خزان واحد 
البايبات ليس لها سلوب وانما هي عدلة لأنها ليست مواسير صرف و انما مواسير امداد 
الصور ليس لي دراية بتحميل الصور للأسف 
انا في انتظار اسئلتك الاخري


----------



## aati badri (26 ديسمبر 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> والله تهت في هذه المسألة ؟؟؟هل المضخة تركب على الراجع ام الدفع للتشيلر؟؟؟


 سلام للجميع
ايهابو يقال ان هناك مقولة اثيرة
المضخات قبل الشيلر وبعد الغلاية/مرجل /شودير بالسوري


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المضخة (البامب chilled water pump) موضوعة لتسحب الماء من وحدات مناولة الهواءair handling units وتعطيها للتشللر ليعيد تثليجها re cool it
ولا يعمل ضاغط التشللر الا اذا تلقي اشارة signal من مستشعر التدفق flow switch (الفلو سويتش) يفيد ببدء تدفق المياه الي وعاء ملف التبريدshell and tube water cooler 
اظن كده عربي و انجليزي


----------



## nofal (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (9 يناير 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا عاطي ويا مهندس صبري ويا كل المشاركين دمتم منهل علم وعطاء وشكرا لكم


----------



## eehaboo (6 مارس 2011)

up


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
abdelsalamn


----------



## eng.moohamed (2 يناير 2012)

نرجو المزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## بن القاسم (4 يناير 2012)

مشكورين جميعا _ جزكم الله كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الأخوة المهندسين خصوصا مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## م سمير فوزي (16 سبتمبر 2014)

م حسن أحسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samiribrahim (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اتفق مع الردود ولكن اقترح ان تختار 2 شيلر بقدرة 150 طن لكل منهما وبالتالى تكون لديك 100 طن احتياطى وكذلك فى حالة الصيانة لاى منهما او عطل فان لديا 75% من قدرة التبريد المطلوبة وفرق السعر لن يكون كبيرا مقارنة بحالة 3شيلر قدرة 100 طن


----------

